# Dark eldar 750 points help



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello all I've recently started playing dark eldar and I was looking for some help. If anyone could give me an example of a 750 point list that can have a chance against space marines.

Thanks.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

750 pts is a small point set to get the best out of our space sadists...
i've no codex at hand, so i'll go with memory alone.

You could go for:

Archon
shadowfield
blaster
agonizer

4 trueborn
4 blasters
Venom w/dual cannon

10 warriors
splintercannon
Raider w/darklance

10 warriors
splintercannon
Raider w/darklance

Ravager
3 disintegrators


----------

